# Fibroids and Cysts in Pregnancy



## Eoz

Hey Ladies.

I'm here to tell my story and look for advice and support :flower:

I am Zoe and mum to 4 and baby number 5 due in August.I have suffered 9 losses.

I am 18 weeks pregnant and just found out I have a fibroid the size of a small orange in my uterus and it's pressing in on baby.I also have a large cyst on my right ovary which is causing pain.

This is what has happened in this pregnancy :~

Found out I was pregnant in October to have a bleed and put it down to a miscarriage.3 weeks later I still felt pregnant so took a test and yes :bfp: Turns out it was a Vanishing twin.They discovered a cyst measuring 5cm(I had a 13 cm one removed last year)

I have carried on as normal but just not felt 100% happy with this pregnancy.I have had very bad headaches and dizzy spells but I just blamed the cyst as did my doctor.Last week I felt so run down,couldn't eat and my bump was very heavy.I had some bleeding but again was told it was my cyst and to hold on for my 20 week scan.Well on Saturday I spent the day in bed feeling awful.I just blamed it on me getting the kids cold.I hadn't eaten much but at 5pm I was violently sick and blood came up to.I laid down again and bloody hell I started getting mild contractions.I just put it down to being sick but they then were regular every 12 mins and very strong.I had to breathe thorough them so knew it wasn't right.We went to A & E who then sent me to delivery.After six long hours of tests and pain they stopped.I was asked to stay in but I wanted to be in my own bed.I then spent the rest of the weekend feeling like I had done 2000 press ups!

On Monday I started getting mild contractions again and a really horrible shooting pain down my right side.I went to phone the doctor but she beat me to it and rang me.She said my bloods had came back with concerns and I needed to go in to the day assessment unit to see a doctor and have more tests.

So off I go with a overnight bag just in case and it's a good job I did as I was admitted as they thought the cyst had twisted.The pains got worse so was given gas and air.I was sent for a scan and there they found this fibroid and that my cyst had grown.

After a more detailed scan and a long chat to the doctor my home birth and water birth has been ruled out :cry: I am under consultant care and have to go in every 2 weeks for scans.They are concerned as it is rather large and it's seems to be pushing in on baby.Baby has dropped back a week in size and they worry it may get a bit bent as in legs could bow.It wasn't there 3 weeks ago so its a fast grower.They don't think I'll go to term and wont deliver natural as baby is struggling to turn under it already.Every time the baby kicks it I get a mild contraction so I am on strong painkillers which means baby will need to go to SCBU when born as it can make it sleepy and possibly withdrawal.With that where it is and the cyst my poor baby has no room to move around so they may do a small op to see if they can remove cyst to free up some space.

I'd like to hear from anyone who has suffered with this?Not the cyst so much but the Fibroid.If it was small I'd not worry but it's really uncomfy and for the doctors to have concern says it all.I really wanted to enjoy this pregnancy and have a natural birth with Hypnobirthing so i'm a bit upset I cant :cry: 

I know it's not the end of the world and there are people worse off than me but I do worry and I know there are risks of bleeding etc.Any stories would be fab.

Thank you for taking the time to read my essay :hugs:

Ive added a pic you can see the Fibroid in middle pushing in x
 



Attached Files:







plum 18.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 36


----------



## BBaby23

I am praying for you sweetie and your little bean!! Looks so tight in there! ((hugs))!!


----------



## Eoz

Thank you.It does doesn't it poor thing x


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh Zoe poor you. I hope they can free up some space in there for little one :(


----------



## RHR

Hi hun, 

I too have a fibroid which is quite large and has grown since I had my first scan at 8 weeks. At my 20 week scan I was advised that I would need a 3rd scan in May so that the doctors could measure my fibroid again to see if it had grown further. If it has I may not be able to have a natural delivery, it depends on which way it's growing and other factors I think I was told, but will know more when I have my next scan. 

In the pregnancy buddies section there is a thread called "We've got roids" there are other ladies who have a fibroid(s) there and it's nice to know that there are other ladies in a similar position as myself to have a chat to about it. 

I personally have been quite lucky so far with my fibroid as I haven't had any pain or bleeding (touch wood yet) from it. I have been advised by my hospital that if I do I need to phone them for advise as I may need to go in for another scan or for them to do what ever they need to do. 

With regards to your cyst, I haven't got one of those so can't offer you any advise, but can offer you and your LO lots of sympathy. 

Please don't worry too much hun. I know it's very hard not to. Me and my partner have decided that we're not worrying about it until we have the next scan and see what the doctors have to say and we'll take it from there. 

I really hope the doctors are able to do something about your cyst for you and your LO to give him/her more space to grow into. Please keep us updated on how things go for you both.


----------



## Eoz

Thank you so much RHR.I am not a huge worrier as i have had ups n downs in pregnancy before but there will always be the what if in the back of my mind.Will go looking for the buddys thank you.Take care and I shall keep an eye out for you x


----------



## RHR

Your welcome hun. I feel happier now that I know there are other people in the same position as me. 

My partner jokingly says I'm carrying twins, with the fibroid as the "twin"


----------

